# Help!



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Hello again fish forums. Yesterday I bought guppies and then this morning some of the fish looked very sickly! The pictures attached are mine. As you can see the fins are turning white, and there are one big white dot on the fish's eyes. Not sure if it is ich or not because I don't see "grain of salt" sized, white spots anywhere on the fish besides the eyes. Can you please diagnose the disease and any medication to help treat them. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

what are they in they look like they are sufocating, what kind of filter do you have? you should get an air pump they need some oxygen


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Oh no. They are all in a 10 gallon. I took them out so I could do a water change and also get a good shot of them. The tank is heated and filtered. I put them back in after I finished the water change.


----------



## fish boy (Sep 9, 2012)

if i where you i would try and give them an epsom or aquarium salt bath.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like Cloudy eye. And their fins look like they have fungus.


----------

